# iMac G3 / risques de démontage



## Dimitri11 (15 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai un ami qui a un un iMac 3G Graphite 600Mhz.
Il se plaint que sa machine va trop lentement (chose compréhensible). Je lui ai proposé de le dépoussiérer un peu et de rajouter de la RAM.

Je me baserais sur l'exemple trouvé sur le site de Sterpin : http://www.sterpin.net/imactiroirp.htm

J'ai cependant quelques questions :
-y a-t-il des risques à démonter une machine comme ça vieille? d'endommager quelque chose en débranchant, rebranchant des câbles? 
-mis à part le "déchargement" d'électricité statique des doigts, y a-t-il des précautions à prendre? existe-t-il des gants que l'on peut porter pour isoler?

d'avance merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Arlequin (15 Décembre 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> J'ai un ami qui a un un iMac 3G Graphite 600Mhz.
> Il se plaint que sa machine va trop lentement (chose compréhensible). Je lui ai proposé de le dépoussiérer un peu et de rajouter de la RAM.
> ...



il y a toujours un risque, en particulier aller mettre ses doigts du coté de la haute tension

la coque est aussi assez délicate à retirer je trouve, car maintenue à la carcasse par des ergots en plastique... j'en ai cassé quelques uns lors du retrait de la face avant "contour de l'écran", mais je ne pense pas qu'il te soit nécessaire de TOUT démonter 

cela dit, le G3 600, si ma mémoire est bonne, n'est pas un G3 à tiroir mais un slot loading, que je trouve personnellement plus aisé à démonter ... tuto dispo chez sterpin aussi . 

pour gagner en vitesse > rajout de ram ET changement du disque dur

à+


----------



## boninmi (15 Décembre 2008)

Pour la RAM, rien à démonter, il y a juste une trappe d'accès à ouvrir (ça n'empêche pas les précautions électriques d'usage). Changer le disque dur améliore vraiment la rapidité ? On peut aussi mettre un disque externe, rien à démonter. Le G3 est une bonne machine, mais il ne faudra pas attendre des miracles de rapidité de toute façon.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

On parle tout de même d'une machine qui a le respectable âge de 8 ou 9 ans et qui a 3 générations de retard au niveau processeur.
Il ne faut pas en attendre des miracles non plus.
Ne fais pas trop de frais dessus...


----------



## Invité (15 Décembre 2008)

Un disque dur à 7200/tm (avec un bon cache) plus 1Go de ram, transforme pas mal la bête.
Effectivement, il ne faut pas attendre de miracles, mais ça tourne assez bien avec X.4.
En utilisation internet/bureautique c'est correct (quelques bugs à prévoir pour la vidéo, quand même).


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> t (quelques bugs à prévoir pour la vidéo, quand même).



Si par quelques bugs tu veux dire que ta vidéo ressemble à une projection de diapos alors je suis d'accord.


----------

